# April 10, TOTUGers Meeting



## Roy&Eira (Apr 14, 2011)

Our meeting was held at the York Reception Centre at 1100 Millwood Rd., Toronto, Ontario M4H 1A3 on Sunday April 10, 2011 from 2:00pm to 5:00pm.

Attendees

Cindy & Yoram Beer			Ted & Cindy Bomers 
Joe & Marie Chenew			Alton & Moira Ellis
Mike & Dori Frankland		Bob Greenhalgh
Linda Judelman			Karen& Kolb
Ed. Kolewaski				Victoria Klinkhammer
Gary & Gwen Litner			Roy & Eira Martin
Adrian &Eileen Strong		Richard & Bettye Weaver
Jim & Marilyn Webb			Mitzy Daddun
Christopher & MaryHope		Keth Chen

Bob Greenhalgh was our MC for the meeting.
A PC and Projection equipment was provided by Richard and Bettye Weaver.

All attendees had gifts from Dial an Exchange (DAE). 

Our meeting started with a 30 minutes to mingle

Door prizes were donated by DIA and some participants at the meeting and “won” by Mary Hope, Ted Bomers, Eileen Strong, Marilyn Webb and Dori Frankland

Bob Greenhalgh welcomed everyone and asked the attendees to introduce themselves and talk about recent exchanges, favorite places to visit/exchange, plans for future travel, etc.

Richard and Bettie Weaver talked about a new Oasis Class Ships from Royal Caribbean. They showed a video of their recent cruse on the Oasis of the Seas and answered questions about the cruse and experience that they had.

Roy Martin talked about the impact that the economy has made on Timesharing and his experiences from Cancun and St Martin. Other participants share observations from other location about the apparent low number of occupancy in other locations and resorts. 

Alton Ellis asked for information on South African Timeshare and selling, or otherwise dispose of them. Bob Greenhalgh told the group that he was in the process of returning his intervals in South Africa o the company that he originally purchased them from.  He will keep the members informed on the progress. The discussion generated a question about the impact of just stopping payment of annual fees. The consensus was that each resort had processes for dealing with this and that one should be ware that ones credit rating could be impacted by no making these payments when the were due.

The list of resorts owned by T.O. TUG members was not discussed or reviewed but Roy Martin has a list from 2010 if any owner wishes to have it updated or a copy they should contact him.

Our  meeting ended with another 30 minute mingle

The next meeting is scheduled for October 23, 2011.


----------



## Dori (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks  to our wonderful TOTUGgers who make these great meetings possible. We had a very nice time reconnecting to old friends and meeting new members.  Looking forward to seeing you all in October.

Dori


----------



## BM243923 (Apr 14, 2011)

What is the groups website.  I had it at one time but misplaced it.


----------



## BM243923 (Apr 19, 2011)

bump to get response


----------

